# Opal x Irish Whisper Puff Daddy doe kid



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is the link to Opal and Puffys doe kid born 2-24-12 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 265&type=1
The sire is owned by Stacey http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/puffdaddy.htm


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness!  Congrats...she's adorable!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Puffy loves to throw that color.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:greengrin: She is sooo cute!
She is broken chamoise with white?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute indeed...congrats.... :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> She is broken chamoise with white?


That's what it looks like :greengrin: Congratulations! She's adorable!  Are you keeping her?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

so cute!! She's so fluffy! Look at that posture


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie! :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Stardance (Dec 31, 2011)

So cute, congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks!


 Your welcome... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

freedomstarfarm said:


> :greengrin: She is sooo cute!
> She is broken chamoise with white?


yup broken chamoisee with white


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Stacey just wanted to be sure since no black belly. Thanks for the use of your nice buck!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute congrats!!!


----------

